

Add authentication to your Angular app with Auth0 and ASP .Net OWIN backend - mgonto
https://auth0.com/blog/2014/06/24/authenticating-your-angular-app-with-auth0-and-asp-net-owin/?utm_content=bufferb7b87&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
junto
Looks great but (and it is a big but), Auth0 has an expensive attached cost:
[https://auth0.com/pricing](https://auth0.com/pricing)

It also adds a third party dependency, namely Auth0, who hold your auth / user
data.

I made this mistake once using RPXNow from Janrain. Andrew Arnold described
quite correctly why 3rd party auth services are a bad idea:
[http://blog.nerdbank.net/2009/01/why-using-rpxnow-is-bad-
ide...](http://blog.nerdbank.net/2009/01/why-using-rpxnow-is-bad-idea.html)

